# Liposuction in Korea



## cindimorgan (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone familiar with where I could get liposuction in Korea? I was browsing the web for Liposuction and came across at placidway.com. The before picture showed a girl built similar to me, and the after picture showed where I'd like to be. It was a dramatic change. I don't want to have false hope, but if this can be done, I'd like to have that surgery.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

cindimorgan said:


> Anyone familiar with where I could get liposuction in Korea? I was browsing the web for Liposuction and came across at placidway.com. The before picture showed a girl built similar to me, and the after picture showed where I'd like to be. It was a dramatic change. I don't want to have false hope, but if this can be done, I'd like to have that surgery.


Then I suggest that you try a Korea forum and not China and maybe remove the link.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

